# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  World Combat Games. St.Petersburg. 18-26 October 2013.

## Юрка

Всемирные Игры боевых искусств. Санкт-Петербург. 18-26 октября 2013. Сайт соревнований. Статья в Википедии.  

> *Всемирные Игры боевых искусств 2013* — мультиспортивные соревнования по 15 видам боевых искусств и спортивных единоборств, которые пройдут в Санкт-Петербурге с 18 по 26 октября.  
> Логотип Всемирных Игр боевых искусств 2013.  
> В спортивную программу входят олимпийские и неолимпийские виды спорта: айкидо, бокс, борьба, дзюдо, джиу-джицу, карате, кендо, кикбоксинг, тайский бокс, сават, самбо, сумо, тхэквондо, ушу, фехтование. Ожидается, что в Санкт-Петербург приедут более 2000 спортсменов из 100 стран мира. На соревнованиях будет разыграно 136 комплектов наград. Для Северной столицы это спортивное событие станет самым масштабным за последние 19 лет. В 2013 году это единственное соревнование на территории России, которое проводится под патронатом Международного олимпийского комитета.

----------

